# MXL - MXL Limited



## $unny (30 March 2006)

MXL Education Company

atm its at a trading hault till monday morning, i have 5k worth of stock @ 0.10, if you guys have an opportunity to buy it monday morning before the stock rises please do, because the company has been taken over, the stock is expected to double with in the week well close to 0.20. 

The deal has been done and papers been signed, enjoy the winnings i was right about this when it came to RPT- redport. thanks 

any question email me karan_verma@yahoo.com.au


----------



## spooly74 (15 January 2007)

Not a lot of action on this forum for a while but the sp has moved pretty quick today.
Anyone holding?


----------



## rub92me (17 January 2007)

Bought in on Monday. Some interesting things happening today. A 1 million order @ 9.3 cents just after most of the 9.5 cent sellers were taken out by a big buy. Could be some signs of earlier accumulation and 'smart money' taking a stake. That's what I'm betting on anyway. Good potential project pipeline and the sort of business that could be taken over as well by a bigger software house if some of the bigger projects come to fruition. Time will tell...


----------



## spooly74 (17 January 2007)

Could be right rub . . doesn't look like a massive pump n dump (yet)
Maybe they picked up one of the nationwide (or global) contracts the Chairman mentioned at the AGM.. . still watching.


----------



## rub92me (17 January 2007)

Closed at 10 cents and followed my (fictional) script so far. Tomorrow's action will be telling; see if the day trade vultures will swoop down on this...


----------



## spooly74 (17 January 2007)

Interesting to see if it hits any resistance at 10c!
6 month daily chart attached.
cheers


----------



## spooly74 (18 January 2007)

No probs with 10c . . . this could go in outstanding breakouts by lunchtime!


----------



## rub92me (18 January 2007)

Encouraging start, but volume has dried up a bit now. No sign of big players weighing in yet today. Still looking good though.


----------



## spooly74 (19 January 2007)

Got a speeding ticket
Response is fairly standard but did mention their involvement in a Learning Gateway program has progressed, with Microsoft proceeding with documentation, none of which has been finalised at the MXL level !!


----------



## rub92me (19 January 2007)

The response was very carefully worded, and they looked well prepared for the ASX query. It is in contrast with e.g. the address to the AGM, which looked less professional. All we can do is wait I suppose; still enough 'rumour' in this one for me to stay put for now.


----------



## rub92me (13 February 2007)

Well I staid put. And then I staid put some more, watching it slowly lose ground and then recovering a bit. And now they're in a trading halt   Well, I hope it's good news, enough contracts out to tender I'd say...


----------



## spooly74 (13 February 2007)

Trading Halt till the 15th . . . previous ann for speeding ticket looking positive.


----------



## rub92me (14 February 2007)

Deal with Microsoft announced. Sold 1/3 of my holdings for a quick profit in the intial spike. Holding on to the rest for 1 year plus I think - should be plenty of upside if/when the Learning Gateway and other MXL projects come to fruition over the coming year(s).


----------

